# Intrastate Bombing



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Well, yesterday I was working my "honey do list" and wishing I was at Vin's First Annual Rodeo HERF. Time to check the mail and without thinking opened the box and BAM! I'm hit right between the eyes with a CC bomb of floral proportions! I have a new mailbox installed, more on that later.

I had a thread asking for box suggestions under $200. Lance suggested the LGC MDO. I selected a box of QdC's as I had had one before and a lot of guys were suggesting that stick. I guess Lance wanted me to give that cigar a try and sent four friends to make sure it arrived safely. He also has done his research to know that I am on the CC side of the slope as you will see with the four friends.

2000 La Gloria Cubana Medaille D'or #1
2000 Rafael Gonzalez PC
2006 Rafael Gonzalez PC
2001 Diplomatico #3
2004 Romeo y Julieta Exhibicion #4

Two cigars never made it to the photo session. The 2000 RGPC and the LGC MDO. 
I am on the hunt for another box purchase for my B-Day. The LGC MDO has made the list of candidates thanks to your kindness in sending the "sampler". I can't wait to see if the others make the list as well!

Every time I get hit it reminds me of what kind of great place CS is.
The generosity that is sent my way is way over anything I do here, or could possibly hope to match.

Thank you Lance for the chance to expand my CC knowledge.
As I said in the PM the door is always open if you wanna stop by for a cigar.
 
Al



















(Yes that's a hand made ashtray created by my son Mitchell many years ago.)

And my new mailbox!! :ss


----------



## rsamos (Jun 29, 2008)

Sweet hit. :tu:


And I gotta tell you I love that mailbox . :ss


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

:r:r:r

Love the new Box!!!!!!


----------



## 14holestogie (Mar 20, 2008)

rck70 said:


> :r:r:r
> 
> Love the new Box!!!!!!


:tpd:

We'll have to see how it holds up in the coming days.


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

Couldn't happen to a nicer person Al. Well not nicer, but more deserving. Well not more deserving, ah hell you deserve it. :ss


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

14holestogie said:


> :tpd:
> 
> We'll have to see how it holds up in the coming days.


As long as this does not mean what it looks like it means you will be fine.


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> As long as this does not mean what it looks like it means you will be fine.


Who needs Al's addy? :tu


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

ahc4353 said:


> Well, yesterday I was working my "honey do list" and wishing I was at Vin's First Annual Rodeo HERF.


I bet they were working on a "to do" list at the herf as well, and i wouldn't be surprised if your name was mentioned :r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Great lookin lineup Al :tu:tu hummm I bet I can take out that new mailbox:r:r


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Great hit on a deserving BOTL :tu


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

Very nice  very nice cigars for a great BOTL :tu


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Nicely done, Lance. Sweetness outta the blue -- just awesome. :tu


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

14holestogie said:


> :tpd:
> 
> We'll have to see how it holds up in the coming days.





Old Sailor said:


> Great lookin lineup Al :tu:tu hummm I bet I can take out that new mailbox:r:r


Guys the mailbox was a JOKE! J O K E you hear me! No need to see if you can take it out. I know you are all great bombers so you don't have to prove anything. I REPEAT T WAS A JOKE. K? Good.

Continue on.


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

YAY! AL! 

Nicely done Lance!


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

*DO NOT LISTEN TO THIS DEMENTED MAN! *LGC's are not good, very Cremosa like imho!

Use the FORCE, Al
Beware the power of the Dark Side!

Stay away from my LG C's!!!


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

ahc4353 said:


> Guys the mailbox was a JOKE! J O K E you hear me! No need to see if you can take it out. I know you are all great bombers so you don't have to prove anything. I REPEAT T WAS A JOKE. K? Good.
> 
> Continue on.


Tick, tick, tick.:chk


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

taltos said:


> Tick, tick, tick.:chk


Now thats not funny, at ALL.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

taltos said:


> Tick, tick, tick.:chk


:tu Taltos is down with the Mass Mafia


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Great hit on a deserving BOTL!! You gotta love the dark side of the slope!!! :dr :dr

By the way Al, I like the ashtray better then the mailbox!! :tu :tu


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

DragonMan said:


> Great hit on a deserving BOTL!! You gotta love the dark side of the slope!!! :dr :dr
> 
> By the way Al, *I like the ashtray better then the mailbox!*! :tu :tu


Me to. :tu

I was out on porch last night having a cigar and Mitch was hanging out so I asked him, "did you really wanna make me an ashtray or was it a mistake"?

I had never asked before as he was younger and I didn't wanna hurt his feelings. But I just thought the time was right so I asked.

He laughed and said, it was supposed to be a bowel for mom but it kinda collapsed overnight as it was drying. So the teacher and I made a few changes and that's what I ended up with!

I laughed with him and told him I was glad it collapsed. It's one of my life's treasures.

In the bottom he put the name of his hockey team and his sweater number from that year.

I hope to share that ashtray with him when he gets older.


----------



## 14holestogie (Mar 20, 2008)

shvictor said:


> Who needs Al's addy? :tu


Anyone with the numbers that go along with that fine new mailbox, pm me please. I have a strange urge to huff and puff and blow that mother down (or at least help a little).:chk


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Man that is one suhweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet *NEW MAILBOX!!!* :tu


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

bobarian said:


> *DO NOT LISTEN TO THIS DEMENTED MAN! *LGC's are not good, very Cremosa like imho!
> 
> Use the FORCE, Al
> Beware the power of the Dark Side!
> ...


 Mmmmm I have fallen in love with #4's - good thing I live in MA where everything is legal!!


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice hit!!!

Joke or not, that is a sweet mailbox!!!:tu


----------



## 14holestogie (Mar 20, 2008)

TripleF said:


> Man that is one suhweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet *NEW MAILBOX!!!* :tu


Trying to put the first ***** in that baby. My humis needed some space freed up and the next newbie mission is still a few days out, so I couldn't hold back any longer. There_ may _be a box on it's way to the east coast by tomorrow. That _may_ be followed with a DC# tomorrow.
Thanks for the help on the addy. You guys are always so willing to share.
Sorry, Al, I don't get too many jokes.
:chk:chk:gn


----------



## AsetOne (Feb 29, 2008)

LOL nice hit.

Enjoy Al 

James


----------



## 14holestogie (Mar 20, 2008)

Jersey Bound

dc # 03080070000214421002

Hope the mortar's had time to set up.

:w​


----------

